# Winter Thawout/Practice CookOff Eagle MI  4/24-25



## tonto1117 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Folks, 
We had a great time with this last year...alot of fun, and if you have never competed before... a great way to get your feet wet in competition BBQ. 

The app can also be found and printed out at www.glbbqa.com 
Hope to see some of you there!! 




Great Lakes BBQ Association
Is Proud to Announce the:
2009 Winter Thaw Out
&
Practice Cook Off 

April 24 & 25 – Eagle Park
Eagle Park Fairgrounds
14331 S Grange Rd, Eagle, MI 48822 

Shake off the Winter blues, tune up the pit and join us for a fun Practice Cook. Arrive Friday afternoon or Saturday morning. Turn in all 4 meats or compete with meats you can cook on Saturday. In any event, we will have judging on Saturday at the traditional turn in times and cash awards and prizes in all four categories. Not to mention “Bragging Rights”!! Judging will conform to KCBS style rules.
$$ Amounts will be based upon the number of people that enter:
Raffles will also be held for some great prizes!!!!
Eagle Park will open on Friday afternoon and has restrooms, water (please bring your own water container), trash receptacles, ash cans, and limited electricity. In addition, they have a full kitchen facility. The park is lighted. 

Turn in: Noon – Chicken 
12:30 PM – Ribs
1:00 PM – Pork
1:30 PM - Brisket 



Entry fee: Saturday Only = $35.00*
Friday and Saturday = $50.00*
* one team spot per entry fee

_____ Please check if you would like to participate in the Friday night Pot Luck Dinner.
(Wow, what a wonderful feast we had last year!!) 



Please print this form and send check or money order to: 
Great Lakes BBQ Association,
7119 Danbrooke West Bloomfield, MI 48322.
Application:
Name_______________________________
Team name__________________________
Head Cook___________________________
Arrival Date:_________________________
Amount enclosed:_____________________ 

Waiver Of Liability: In consideration of your accepting this entry, I the undersigned intended to be legally bound, hereby for myself, my heirs, executors and administrators, waive and release any and all rights and claims for any damages I may have against Great Lakes BBQ Association or Eagle Park, their agents, successors and assigns for any and all injuries suffered by me and/or my team in this event. 


Come on out for a great time!! See you in April! 

___________________________________Signature of Chief cook or representative 

Questions?? Email: Theresa Munroe at [email protected] or Bruce McEnroe at [email protected] Subject: GLBBQA April Cook Off.
__________________
Theresa.


----------

